# 2010 Fisher Ion Super



## Twenty Times (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello all.

Excuse my ignorance as I am a mountain biker looking to get a road bike for fun, touring and local road rides (I set a goal to do the Montauk Century on Long Island in Mid May - we'll see). I considered more of a touring bike, but from the knowledge I have (although limited) , I weighed it out and chose a road bike because of versatility.

I am a proud owner of a Fisher HiFi Deluxe. I absolutely love my bike in every way and with product loyalty, I am heavily leaning towards Treks / Fisher. When I visited my LBS, the kid explained that the GF Ion Super had Carbon fork, seat stay and chain stay. He also spoke about components and said the bang for the buck would come from Fisher opposed to its Trek counterpart (in price). It fits my perceived price range (I want to stay at the MSRP of 1400 - considering the discount I usually receive from my LBS)

I looked for reviews, there were none for 2010 Ion Super.

Does anybody have knowledge of the bike? Is it a thumbs up or otherwise? 

I am completely learning from scrap. How are the components? Anything else I should know?


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a pretty solid spec. Tiagra is the road equivalent of Deore. The frame and fork on that bike seem very nice - hidden fender mounts and the extra tire clearance are a nice plus.


----------

